# Race



## Kahmûl (Sep 20, 2003)

Which is your favourite race?


----------



## Kelonus (Sep 20, 2003)

I like elves. What is a Vala and Maia? Men would then be my second fav. race


----------



## Turin (Sep 20, 2003)

Dwarves are awsome! I guess I like them the best(since everyone else likes elves), to answer you question Maia is sort of an angel like Gandalf, and Vala are gods like Ulmo, Manwe and such.


----------



## Lúthien Séregon (Sep 20, 2003)

I like the Valar, but then again, I also like dragons as well...hmmm...

I think the Valar and Maiar are both Ainur, but Maiar are kind of like lesser forms, whilst the Valar are the gods.


----------



## Aglarthalion (Sep 20, 2003)

Ents, of course!


----------



## Khôr’nagan (Sep 20, 2003)

1. Balrogs are Maiar, so you have two options for the same race.
2. What about Hobbits? Not my favorite, but how can you leave them out?
3. Why didn't you list Dragons?
4. What about "Other Beasts/Wild things"?
5. Did you forget about Ungoliant/Shelob?

You are missing lots of races, and polls don't look nice when they have tons of "Other" votes, because then you don't know exactly what the others are by looking at the pole, and it messes up the statistics.

Anyway, My fav's are probably Maiar.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Sep 20, 2003)

I'd have to say Balrogs too becaus of their description... So like satan. They just are so cool like that...

Why aren't Dragons on the list?


----------



## Éomond (Sep 20, 2003)

Um, lets see..........MEN!

Rohirrim, Gondorian, Dunedain, Numenoreans, Easterlings....

Yeah, okay, they rock, go Second-Born! Yeah, who was there to help fight Morgoth? Who did not wuss out and leave Middle-earth and fought Sauron? Who ended up ruling Middle-earth? Oh yeah, Men baby, not the wussy Elves.

(sorry, forget that, I just been wanting to say that, don't respond to it and forget it.)

Well, the real reason I like men is because they seemed to endure the most hardship and ranted on the most (mostly by Elves ) plus they are uber cool, and, I don't know, I just like um, they kick butt!

(Oh, okay, maybe Numenoreans and the Dunedain might not be actual men, but they're close enough.)


----------



## Kahmûl (Sep 21, 2003)

I was in a hurry while I was doing the poll so I forgot to add a lot of the races and I don't know how to add more options to my poll.
If anybody know's how you do this could you please tell me and I will add more races to the poll.


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 21, 2003)

Those last two types of humans aren't really humans? What are they, then? Anyways, I went for the other thing because I like Beornings the best. Dwarves would be next. Why are elves so sickeningly popular? Ick. oh well.


----------



## Khôr’nagan (Sep 21, 2003)

I'd have thought you liked Hobbits the best, YayGollum. After all, Smeagol was a Hobbit, and your user-name is "YayGollum." Interesting. Oh, and Kahmul... I'm afraid I do not know how to change the poll options. I've only been on this forum for a month and a half, so I still lack much of the total knowledge of a forum-expert. However, it may not be possible for you to change it yourself... You may need a moderator to do it. Also, I remembered another category... _Wraiths_. Can't go off and leave them out, now can you? I think they'd take it personally. Better watch out for Lhunithiliel. She's hard-core.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 21, 2003)

Only moderators can modify polls. 

I added dragons as a category, but why do we have Balrogs on there? They are Maiar. Wraiths are nothing more but humans (that is, if you are referring to the Nazgul).

And we could put all kinds of creatures up there, but that would be too nit-picky and the poll too divided.

My favourite are the Maiar - I've always been drawn to all things 'magical'. Elves would be a close second.


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 21, 2003)

No, person in charge of the evil type guild, Beornings and Dwarves are more interesting on the whole than the nasssty hobbitses. Why make a race of boring people your favorite when only one interests you? oh well. Also, Ick. Why like magical type things? Magic is evil and unfair. Yay for being fans of fun personalities!


----------



## Khôr’nagan (Sep 21, 2003)

Well, I was more or less just refering to "Cursed Things," because the Nazgul were Men, but they were twisted and empowered with evil. As were Orcs, Trolls, werewolves, the flying steeds of the Nazgul, Gollum, Black Numenoreans, Haradrim, Easterlings, and many others. Basically, anything that had an evil nature. It's just that I usualy count good things differently from evil things, and I certainly don't consider Nazgul as Men when choosing which race I like best.


----------



## Estella Bolger (Sep 22, 2003)

Ents, since Hobbits aren't there.


----------



## Lantarion (Sep 22, 2003)

Well technically both Maiar and Valar would be under 'Ainur', so I'm voting that.. 
But after that Elves, certainly, and after that Dwarves.. But I don't like the way Dwarves are represented in Tolkien's works.. A fantastic representation of them in given in a fantasy rpg called Morrowind, claiming that they were only called 'Dwarves' because they had befriended godlike giants who calle dthem 'dwarves'.


----------



## Starflower (Sep 22, 2003)

hobbitses

there's something so irresistible about their jooliness and innocence, but at the same time, as we know of Frodo and Sam, they are resilient and they've got a lot more in them that meets the eye.




Starflower


----------



## Holdwine (Sep 22, 2003)

I voted for Ents cause there Trees and they destroy things like trees would


----------



## Roilya (Sep 22, 2003)

i voted for elves, because they are the best even better than the valar, it says in the silmarillion that some of the valar were jealous of the beauty that the elves had.


----------



## Amarië (Sep 22, 2003)

I voted Maiar because they are not quite as outlying from the people of Middle Earth as the Valar and yet they still possess this incredible supremicy and wonder whilst interacting with the other races. There are also all the different types; the likes of Melian etc, the Istari, Souron, the Balrogs... I find them all interesting and mysterious.
~A~


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Estel _
> *...it says in the silmarillion that some of the valar were jealous of the beauty that the elves had. *



Where does it say that _some_ Valar were jealous of the beauty of the elves?

I voted for elves, by the way. They're great people, and I like every culture of them very much, but can not identify with the Vanyar at all. I think the elves are enough like humans to be related to by us, and they share a lot of traits with humans, mostly all the good traits that we have they have, whereas they have less of the traits that lead to curruption, destruction of the planet and hate. Their ways of life are far superior to that of humans. Who wouldn't want to live the elvish life? Maybe some would not, but to me they are ideal ways to live, from the elves of the Falas, to the Noldor of Tirion, to the Laiquendi, and mostly likely even the Avari. Whatever elves they might be they live life as it has always been in my dreams. They are friends of beasts and trees, and makers of beautiful things from the planet that they love.


----------



## Rhiannon (Sep 24, 2003)

I favor the race of Men (I'm seventeen...what did you expect? No, really!). 

They provide balance to the elves; they cause change. Because of the shorter life-span, they often seek to accomplish more. And they have their own brand of nobility.


----------



## Roilya (Sep 25, 2003)

it says that the elves were the most fair of things that lluvatar created, Melkor was the only valar that was jealous, my mistake shouldnt have said all were jealous.


----------



## Inderjit S (Sep 25, 2003)

I vote Elves, and my primary motivation in voting for the Elves is because of the Noldor. So I vote Noldor.


----------



## Khôr’nagan (Sep 25, 2003)

Wow... Such a wide variety! Incredible.... But anyways, Ents are also really cool, just not as cool as Maiar. The things that the Ents were capable of... It's just unbelievable.


> *"A thing is about to happen which has not happened since the Elder Days; the Ents are going to wake up and find that they are strong."*


* - Gandalf, The Two Towers "The White Rider," page 131*


----------



## Red Istar (Oct 20, 2003)

> My favourite are the Maiar - I've always been drawn to all things 'magical'.



Same here.  And after that... hmm. A tie between Elves and Hobbits.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Oct 20, 2003)

I think I answer to this question for tenth time,but it is always pleasure for me to say the the elves are my favourite race.


----------



## Manwe (Oct 27, 2003)

Ainur rule!! 
After all they did help Eru create...well, everything.


----------

